# ErkÃ¤ltungsfrage: warmes Bier



## zynetic (17. Februar 2014)

Hey Ihr!
Mich hat gerade schon wieder eine Erkältung heimgesucht. Eine Freundin gab mir den Tipp, ich solle es heute Abend mal mit einer Tasse warmen Bier probieren. Das hilft angeblich (meint auch google) Nun meine Frage, hat das bei Euch schon mal in irgendeiner Form geholfen? Ich stelle mir das ganz schön widerlich vor... liest man ja auch...
Ansonsten hat wer vielleicht noch andere super Tipps? Nicht unbedingt Medikamente, ich steh nicht so auf diese Chemiedröhnung. Was hilft Euch immer?
Es ist echt nervig, zumal ich gerade erst gesund war und mich dann 2 Tage später erneut erkältet hab...


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2014)

Frischer Ingwertee, mit Zitrone und Honig / brauner Zucker. Mehrmals täglich ne Tasse.

1-2 kleine Wurzeln kaufen, schälen, grob reiben (ca. 1 TL / Tasse), kochendes Wasser drüber, paar Min ziehen und etwas abkühlen lassen, abgiessen, Zitrone und Honig rein, lecker und gesund. Hat viel Vitamin C, macht durch seine Würze die Nase frei und wärmt. Tipp: 'ne kleine Prise Pfeffer verstärkt die wärmende und schleimlösende Wirkung. Ist aber auch entsprechend schärfer.


----------



## Saji (17. Februar 2014)

Warmes Bier mit Honig, ja das habe ich schon ein paar Mal getrunken wenn ich krank war. Das zeug schmeckt wirklich widerlich, aber der Alkohol des warmen Biers geht scheinbar so schnell ins Blut über das man kurz danach müde wird und einschläft. Nach dem Schlafen ging es mir dann tatsächlich besser, was aber mehr am Schlaf als am warmen Bier lag. Eine ähnliche Wirkung hat ja Wick Medinait auch.

Ansonsten klassisch ohne Chemie: Zitronen- oder Ingwertee, heiße Hühnerbrühe und Obst.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Wirkung hat ja Wick Medinait auch.


Also ich hab 1x Wick Medinait probiert, nie wieder. Am nächsten Morgen gings mir dreckiger als vorher. Kaum die Augen aufbekommen, taten übel weh beim rumgucken und sooooo'n dicken Schädel gehabt. Hatte ich vorher noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. Februar 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also ich hab 1x Wick Medinait probiert, nie wieder. Am nächsten Morgen gings mir dreckiger als vorher. Kaum die Augen aufbekommen, taten übel weh beim rumgucken und sooooo'n dicken Schädel gehabt. Hatte ich vorher noch nie erlebt.



Kann ich so bestätigen, hab richtig schlecht geschlafen damit.


----------



## Saji (17. Februar 2014)

Hab bisher nur einmal Medinait genommen und danach einen Tag lang nur gepennt. Danach ging's mir eigentlich ganz gut, jedenfalls besser als vorher. *g* Ich persönlich würde aber auch nicht zu Medinait raten, das Zeug ist einfach zu krass. Da ist das warme Bier deutlich bekömmlicher.


----------



## Yakiros (17. Februar 2014)

Ich kann da echt nur homöopathische Globuli empfehlen. Von Chemie halte ich auch nichts, wenn's nicht unbedingt sein muss bzw. es keine Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2014)

Globuli...ach du scheiße. Das sind Zuckerpillen, da zieht höchstens der Placebo Effekt.

Medinait ist das krasse Gegenteil, das ist eine Chemiebombe hoch zehn. Man soll es nicht unter- und nicht übertreiben.

Schlafen, Tee, Obst und Gemüse für die Vitamine und eine Ibu gegen die Schmerzen, dazu Inhalieren wenn die Nase zu ist und man ist fix wieder auf den Beinen.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Globuli...ach du scheiße. Das sind Zuckerpillen, da zieht höchstens der Placebo Effekt.


Der "Placebo-Effekt" ist in der Medizin wirksamer, als man denkt. Das haben inzwischen auch renomierte Schulmediziner herausgefunden.

Homöopathika ist zwar nach wie vor umstritten, hat in den letzten Jahren aber zB durch einige Doppelblindstudien positiven Zuspruch bekommen. Und eben die beiden Punkte, dass Placebo-Effekte auch in der normalen Schulmedizin bereits des öfteren nachweislich zu Heilungen führten und bei Homöopathika nicht einwandfrei geklärt werden kann, ob sie wirkt oder nicht, sollte man sie deswegen nicht gänzlich aus seiner "Hausapotheke" streichen. Vorallem bei Erkältungen ist es nicht verkehrt.

Übertrieben finde ich im Gegensatz dazu aber auch die "Esotherik-Muttis", die gleich mit Globulis angerannt kommen, wenn's Kind aufm Spielplatz hingefallen ist und wegen 'ner Schürfwunde schreit ...


----------



## Fakebook (18. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe das mit dem warmen Bier vor ein paar Jahren mal probiert und es zeigte durchaus Wirkung.

Kronkorken ab, Bier in den Wasserkocher, kurz um die eigene Achse gedreht, dann schäumte die Plörre wie ein Geysir aus dem Wasserkocher.
Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass ein halber Liter Bier so viel Schaum produzieren kann. Das Zeug war einfach überall in der Küche. Ich hätte auch einfach meinen 6 kg ABC-Pulver-Feuerlöscher entleeren und dabei ein *kühles(!)* Bier trinken können - der Reinigungsaufwand wäre wohl der selbe gewesen.

Nachdem ich diverse Rollen Küchenpapier verbraucht und die Küche noch mal durchgewischt habe, bin ich total platt ins Bett gesunken und habe mich gesund geschlafen   

Also durchaus einen Versuch wert


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2014)

Ich machs immer wie Crododile Dundee. Heisses Wasser in eine Schale dazu n paar Kräuter und dann schädel drüber, unter einem Tuch versteht sich. nach 10 min bis du klar wie eine glocke.
musste ich bisher maximal 2 mal machen, dann war der schnupfen weg.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Februar 2014)

Inhalieren, Ingwer-Tee, alles ne gute Sache.

Evtl abends auch mal nen heißes Bad nehmen, vllt noch mit nem Erkältungsbad-Kräuter-Zusatz und danach schnell ins Bett, gut zudecken und sich ausschwitzen.

Und sonst, joah, viel trinken und viel schlafen


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ogil (18. Februar 2014)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Evtl abends auch mal nen heißes Bad nehmen, vllt noch mit nem Erkältungsbad-Kräuter-Zusatz und danach schnell ins Bett, gut zudecken und sich ausschwitzen.


This! Fuer mich das Wirksamste. Ganz wichtig dass man in der Wanne sitzt bis man anfaengt zu schwitzen - und dann ordentlich warm einpacken und abdampfen...

Mein Vater hat auch auf warmes Bier geschworen - wobei ich nicht wirklich sicher bin, dass die Wirksamkeit der Grund war


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2014)

die wirkung ist der alkohol( in kleinen mengen). kommt im warmen zustand besonders gut. man wird eben müde und der menschliche körper regeneriert im schlaf um einiges besser.
das selbe wie hustensaft für kinder, enthielt wohl auch alk, und kommt bei kindern noch besser


----------



## Mayestic (18. Februar 2014)

Also Ingwer ist generell das ganze Jahr über ne ziemliche Granate leider schmeckt er mir nicht und ich muss ihn immer runterwürgen. 
http://www.ingwertee...ingwer-wirkung/


Was aber auch hilft aber leider für dich fast zu spät ist weil du bist ja schon krank ist der Winterrettich. Damit kann man sich selbst Hustensaft herstellen der im Kühlschrank auch lange haltbar ist. Linderung könnte er dir aber auch jetzt noch verschaffen, durch den Kandis (wobei auch normaler Zucker geht und dem Honig ist das ganze sogar noch genießbar. 
http://www.heilkraeu...ttich-sirup.htm

Das stinknormale überteuerte Wick-MediNight geht natürlich auch aber das ist letztendlich auch nix anderes wie Alkohol, Zucker, ein Schlafmittel, ein Fibermittel und ein Bild von Kräutern. 
Hier wird aber auch oft gewarnt wie man hier lesen kann: http://www.dooyoo.de...l/Testberichte/
Ich selber habe bei vorgeschriebener Dosierung damit keinerlei Probleme aber manche denken ja das die doppelte Menge natürlich auch doppelt so schnell hilft wenn es schnell gehen MUSS aber generell raten Ärzte heute ja auch davon ab sich z.B. fiebersenkende Mittel reinzupfeifen und auch wenn der Hals schon weh tut, sich das Zwerchfell entzündet hat schluckt keine Hustenlöser, diese Hustenanfälle sind dazu da den Schleim los zu werden, sie sind wichtig auch wenn sie total unangenehm sind.
Die haben zwar den Anschein einer schnellen Genesung schaden aber dir und deinem Körper. Fieber ansich ist ja nichts schlimmes, wir wurden nur so auf Panik getrimmt.
Ein sonst gesunder Mensch braucht sich auch bei 41 Grad Fieber keine Sorgen zu machen. Schwierig wirds bei Kindern und älteren Menschen oder eben generell kranken Menschen.
Generell würd ich aber sagen egal ob jung, alt oder Supersportler ein Besuch beim Arzt ist Pflicht.

Das Fieber ist ja nur die Reaktion von Körper auf die Erreger. Der Körper erhitzt sich um die Erreger abzutöten und dann kommst du daher und senkst das Fieber.
Was dann natürlich NICHT passiert sollte klar sein. Die Erreger werden nicht abgetötet und du verschleppst die Krankheit, gehst dann schnell wieder zur Arbeit weil dein Chef ehh schon nörgelt und spielst dann indirekt die Bazillenschleuder und steckst jeden deiner Kollegen an die nicht ganz so fit sind. Dazu kommt dann auch nicht selten das du ne Woche später wieder noch kränker im Bett liegst weil sie Symptome mit Medis zwar niedergeknüppelt wurden aber die Erreger nicht vom Körper abgetötet werden konnten.


----------



## zynetic (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Ihr!
Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge... leider kann ich mich erst heute wieder vor den Rechner quälen... gestern lag ich total flach und dann kam auch noch das Fieber... dennoch hab ich mal hier reingeschaut und gestern Abend gab es ein warmes dunkles Bockbier.... das hat vielleicht geballert....  
Habe es erst ohne Honig probiert, aber als ich dann las, dass der ein oder andere auch noch Honig reintut, hab ich das dann auch gemacht. Ist vom Geschmack her auf jeden Fall bekömmlicher.

@Fakebook - auf das schäumen habe ich Dank Deines Hinweises geachtet. 
@bkeleanor - _[...]dazu nen paar Kräuter[...]_ was nimmst du'n da immer so, manche haun ja auch WickVapoRup o.ä. rein.

Bei meiner letzten Erkältung hab ich mit auch mal WickMediNait gegönnt... das ist ja die vollkommene Dröhnung - nie wieder!!! Ich hab zwar geschlafen wie ein Stein, aber nach drei Tagen war die Bulle leer und mir ging es immernoch nicht sonderlich besser.

..aber um zu meinem Bockbier versuch zurückzukommen.. mit dem Honig war es (fast) 1A und geschlafen hab ich auch wie ein Stein, so das es mir heute deutlich besser geht 
Der Tipp mit dem Honig   

Den anderen Tipps mit dem Winterretich-Sirup und dem heiß baden werde ich heute mal beherzigen. Nen Kumpel hat mir auch noch "Zwiebelsaft" empfohlen. Gegen Ingwer ist mein Körper leider schon "ressistent", den gibt es laufend.

Viieeelen Dank!!!


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2014)

Kommt jetzt vielleicht etwas zu spät, aber ich kann auch nur den Zwiebelsaft empfehlen. Kandis und Zwiebeln mit ein bisschen Wasser vor sich hin köcheln (für die Variante alles in ein Einweckglas und guuuut ziehen lassen dürfte es wohl zu spät sein) und dann halt löffelweise runter damit. Unglaublich widerlich, aber wie meine Urgroßmutter immer zu sagen pflegte "Bees muss Bees vetreibe."

Ingwertee geht auch immer, wer den gar nicht mag, Minze ist auch ganz gut, weil es etwas frei macht.

Was außerdem auch gut gegen Husten hilft, ist Fenchelhonig. Der selbst gekochte (Fenchel mit Honig kochen und durch ein Sieb) ist dabei günstiger als der im Handel.

Wenn's mir allerdings arg dreckig geht, kauf ich den (gibt's auch im Rewe), hau davon 1-2 Teelöffel in Ingwertee und dann ab dafür. Abends dann ne heiße Dusche (hab keine Badewanne) und ab ins Bett. Falls die Nase zu verstopft ist, inhalier ich ganz gern noch mit so nem Balsam, den's auch eigentlich mittlerweile in größeren Supermärkten gibt (die Billigversion von Wick VapoRup).

Die Chemiekeule gibt's bei mir auch erst bei krasseren Symptomen - ich vertrag MediNait aber eigentlich ganz gut. Aber wie gesagt, darauf greif ich erst zu, wenn gar nix mehr hilft und ich nicht mehr schlafen kann wegen der Erkältung - das ist bei mir nämlich immer noch das Beste, um möglichst schnell wieder gesund zu werden: viiiiieeeeel schlafen.


----------

